# مجموعة من القري السياحية



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (4 مايو 2006)

*حبيت ان اعرض لكم مجموعة من القري السياحية ليستفيد الاعضاء من تصميماتها وخصوصا اني وجدت اغلب الاعضاء يطلبون معلومات وتصميمات عن القري السياحية *

*أولا قرية الكروان *

*المالك الجهاز التنفيذي للمنطقة الحرة ببورسعيد 
الأستشاري / المجموعة الفرعونية للإستشارات الهندسية 
أ.د / أحمد غالي أ.د / حسام البرمبلي ​*
*- مشروع مصيف شاطئ الكراوان :-*

*أ- مكونات المشروع :-*1

*
1-الوحدات السكنية وتشمل ما يلي :
شاليهات غرفتين وصالة ( عدد 184 وحدة ) شاملة أعمال التأثيث 
شاليهات 3 غرف وصالة ( عدد 100 وحدة ) شاملة أعمال التأثيث 
فيلات ( عدد 6 وحدة )
2- المبنى الفندقي ويضم المكونات التالية :-
غرف فندقية ( عدد 108 غرفة )
أجنحة فندقية ( 24 جناح )
خدمات ( سينما – مغسلة – سوبر ماركت – محلات – بولينج – مطعم – مطبخ )
3- أعمال الخدمات وتشمل ما يلي :- 
حمامي سباحة – حجرات الكهرباء – الأسوار – المبنى الإداري – البوابة – تجميل الموقع العام .
4- أعمال الشبكات وتشمل ما يلي :- 
شبكات الصرف والتغذية والحريق والكهرباء والتليفونات والطرق والأرصفة .
ب- قيمة المشروع :-
قيمة الوحدات السكنية والخدمات والشبكات 36.00 مليون جنية 
قيمة المبنى الفندقي 12.00 مليون جنية *


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (4 مايو 2006)

*تابع قرية الكروان*






اليكم المزيد


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (4 مايو 2006)

للاسف عندي المخطط العام لها ومش راضي ينزل هحاول ابعته لكم مرة ثانية ان شاء الله

انتظروا المزيد من القري


----------



## mohamed aseer (4 مايو 2006)

انا سعيد انك عرفتى تنزلى الصور فى مواضيعك
مشكوره و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (4 مايو 2006)

*قرية لاجونا بشرم الشيخ*


----------



## troy_119 (4 مايو 2006)

مشكوره اختى على هذا الموضوع


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (4 مايو 2006)

*قرية مينا 3 بالساحل الشمالي*







لدي الكثير من الصور ولكن حجمها كبير حاولت اضغطها وارسلها بس للاسف مش راضية تنزل ياريت اعرف طريقة تنزيل الصور المضغوطة هل هي فعلا عن طريق الضغط علي رفع صورة ثم اختار الصورة ام هناك طريقة اخري


----------



## mohamed aseer (4 مايو 2006)

فى حاله صوره حجمها كبير 
امامك عده طرق
ساذكر اقصرها
بعد الضغط على (الذهاب للنمط المتقدم )
قومى بالضغط على (اداره المرفقات) بالاسفل من مكان كتابه الرساله
سيفتح لكى نافذه صغيره بها عده اسطر فارغه ( ثلاث اماكن فارغه تحديدا ) و بجانب كل منها كلمه browse اضغطى على تلك الكلمه تفتح لكى نافذه اذهبى من خلالها لمكان الملف المضغوط على جهازك و اضغطى على open بعد ان تختارى الملف
قومى برفع ما تشائين ثم بعد ان تنتهى اضغطى على كلمه ( الرفع ) سيقوم الموقع برفع الملفات من على جهازك ، انتظرى حتى تنتهى عمليه الرفع ، ارسلى الرساله
اقرئى بعنايه الاحجام المسموح بها للرفع لكل نوع من الملفات 
اذا لم تنجح تلك العمليه ، بسبب كبر حجم الملف ، يمكنك ضغط كل ما لديك من مشاريع بحيث يصبح حجم كل ملف حوالى 50 ميجا بايت ، و قومى برفعها على موقع للرفع و ارسلى لنا لينك التحميل 
و قد شرحت لكى من قبل كيفيه الرفع على مثل تلك المواقع
اتمنى ان اكون قد افدتك ، و شكرا لمجهودك الكبير


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (4 مايو 2006)

*اليكم*

شكرا لك وساحاول الارسال الان


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (4 مايو 2006)

*تابع قرية ميناء 3*

* تكملة لقرية ميناء 3 بالساحل الشمالي*


----------



## mohamed aseer (4 مايو 2006)

مشكوره على مجهودك و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (4 مايو 2006)

*تابع*

*قرية ميناء 3 بالساحل الشمالي*


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (5 مايو 2006)

*تابع*

*تكملة قرية ميناء 3 *


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (5 مايو 2006)

*تابع*

*[glint]تابع قرية ميناء 3[/glint]*


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (5 مايو 2006)

انتظروا المزيد من القري لاحقا


----------



## عبير حسن (5 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## التابعى (5 مايو 2006)

الف شكر دة مشروع جميل جدا واللة يكرمك:68:


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (6 مايو 2006)

*تابع*

*قرية غرناطة السياحية*


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (6 مايو 2006)

*تابع*

*تابع قرية غرناطة*


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (6 مايو 2006)

*تابع*

*اليكم المخطط العام لقرية غرناطة *


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (6 مايو 2006)

انتظروا المزيد من القري قريبا


----------



## mohamed aseer (6 مايو 2006)

مشكوره زميله جودى على تلك المشاريع ، بس ليا طلب ، ياريت تبعتى القرى اللى عندك بارتفاع دورين كحد اقصى ، زى قريه غرناطه ، وأبقى مشكور ليكى جدا لو ارسلتى قرى موجوده بشرم الشيخ ، جزاك الله كل خير مره اخرى .
سؤال جانبى : ماذا فعلت ببحثك المقدم يوم السبت ؟
اتمنى ان تكونى فعلت خيرا


----------



## أبرار (7 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبرار (7 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## رندا. (8 مايو 2006)

مشكورة جدا جدا وجزاكي الله الف خير
ويعطيكي الف عافية
وننتظر منك المزيد من جهودك المثمرة ان شاء الله


----------



## فارس معماري (8 مايو 2006)

رائع جدا وجهد


----------



## فارس معماري (8 مايو 2006)

رائع جدا وجهد طيب


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (8 مايو 2006)

*قرية كورايا بيتش بمرسي علم ​*
اضغط علي الملفات المرفقة 


اسف لاني لم استطع ان اوضح الصور وذلك نظرا لحجمها الكبير


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (8 مايو 2006)

*تابع*

*تابع قرية كورايا بيتش​*


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (8 مايو 2006)

*تابع قرية كورايا​*


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (8 مايو 2006)

مشاركه جميله وموضوع ممتاز


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (8 مايو 2006)

*تابع قرية كورايا​*


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (9 مايو 2006)

انتظروا المزيد قريبا


----------



## mohamed aseer (9 مايو 2006)

مشكوره ، و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## arch_sohaib (9 مايو 2006)

مشاركة جميلة جدا


----------



## مصطفى الخواجة (9 مايو 2006)

*فيلا بالغردقة*

هذا احد اعمالي لفيلا مزدوجة ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (9 مايو 2006)

*لو كنتم تريدون نماذج للفلل والشاليهات ممكن ان اضع لكم ولكن اري ان هذه النقطة موجودة بكثرة ولا يخلوا شئ من وجود مثل هذه النماذج فادرت ان تكون في مشاركة مؤخرة *

[blink*]فما رايكم ؟؟*[/blink]


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (12 مايو 2006)

*تابع*

*منتجع سيرينا بيتش ​*


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (12 مايو 2006)

*تابع*

* تابع منتجع سيرينا بيتش​*


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (12 مايو 2006)

*تابع*

*تابع منتجع سيرينا بيتش​*


----------



## sara zorzor (13 مايو 2006)

مشكور علي المجهود الرائع ده


----------



## مهندسة ديكور مكبلة (15 مايو 2006)

*مجهود رائع*

جزاكي الله خيرا اختي جودي على هذا الكم الهائل من القرى كان ده من زماااااااااان
ادعيلك بالتوفيق والنجاح​


----------



## dreablex (15 مايو 2006)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (3 أكتوبر 2006)

اتمني من جميع الزملاء اللذين استفادوا من هذه النماذج العام الماضي وكان لديهم مشاريع عن قري سياحية ان يطرحوا مشاريعهم وابحاثهم ومعلوماتهم بهذا الموضوع لافادة الاعضاء الجدد 

وسيكون لهم جزيل الشكر 

ملحوظة هذا النداء لجميع الاعضاء حتي وان لم يقوموا بمشاريع قري ولكن تتوفر لديهم ايه معلومات
وشكرا


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (3 أكتوبر 2006)

اتمني ان يفيدكم هذا الرابط

http://www.alhandasa.net/forum/showthread.php?t=69058


----------



## mohamed aseer (5 أكتوبر 2006)

انا واحد من ضمن الناس اللى استفادت من الموضوع ده ، و باذن الله هارسل مشروعى قريب فى هذا الموضوع .


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (4 يناير 2007)

وده رابط اخر 
عليه قري 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=13910


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (29 مارس 2007)

*اتمني من جميع الاخوة عدم التهاون في مساعدة الاخرين ووضع ما لديهم من مشاريع مماثلة وخصوصا ممن استفادوا من هذا الموضوع *


----------



## masr70 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

جميلة جدا


----------



## arch_hamada (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء ............................*​


----------



## مهندسه رنا (5 ديسمبر 2010)

رووووووووووووووووعه يا بشمهندسه
تسلم ايديكي ومشكوره علي مجهودك الرائع


----------



## dabwan (19 ديسمبر 2010)

لوسمحت يابش مهندس جودي حاول تنزل الموقع العام للقريه احتاجه جدا جدا مناقشتي بكره مع الشكر


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (19 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا بشمهندس


----------



## م/احمد البدرى (9 مارس 2012)

دكتور حسام مطلع عينا فى مادة الديزين ،،، احمد تالته عمارة


----------



## bashar h k (9 مارس 2012)

مشكورة على الموضوع المميز


----------



## vendeeta (8 أبريل 2012)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------

